# Sun Loungers



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a store for sun loungers, I know Super Home have them but I'd like to compare prices as sometimes they are a bit dear.:juggle:

Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of a store for sun loungers, I know Super Home have them but I'd like to compare prices as sometimes they are a bit dear.:juggle:
> 
> Thanks.


You could try sun tower.
From The Begonia garden centre traffic lights head towards the old town.
A little way up that road on the right is Sun Tower DIY.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> You could try sun tower.
> From The Begonia garden centre traffic lights head towards the old town.
> A little way up that road on the right is Sun Tower DIY.


I know it's a bit of a hike for Paphians, but Carrefour in the Mall in Nicosia has lost its upper hardware level in the reshuffle of space and is currently selling off its considerable stock of garden furniture as slashed prices. I saw loungers in there that were even cheaper than IKEA next door. It looked as if they were doing a roaring trade, so I don't think it would last for long (over 50% off).


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

kimonas said:


> I know it's a bit of a hike for Paphians, but Carrefour in the Mall in Nicosia has lost its upper hardware level in the reshuffle of space and is currently selling off its considerable stock of garden furniture as slashed prices. I saw loungers in there that were even cheaper than IKEA next door. It looked as if they were doing a roaring trade, so I don't think it would last for long (over 50% off).


Thanks for the replies, as you say, a bit of a hike!! Pity I haven't a reason to go up there, but thought the journey for a vention blind to Ikea was wasted as just reached the floor to be told they were closing in 5 minutes, yes, it was Wednesday, and I didn't know then that it was half day across the island!!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> You could try sun tower.
> From The Begonia garden centre traffic lights head towards the old town.
> A little way up that road on the right is Sun Tower DIY.


Thanks will give it a try, found your directions to Pop Life to be spot on this morning. :clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Thanks will give it a try, found your directions to Pop Life to be spot on this morning. :clap2:


Did Pop life have what you wanted?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Did Pop life have what you wanted?


I wanted some BBQ tools, still haven't found mine that I brought over, so yes ,they did have what I wanted. Also the loungers were more expensive than Super Home, so will try the other you mentioned.


----------

